# [SOLVED] Usb Flash Drive: 0gb, Please insert disk, Cannot format or see in disk mgmt



## PATrich (Mar 23, 2014)

My PNY 64gb Flash Drive stopped working. i cannot see any entry of the device in disk management, but can see it as a removable disk in my computer. formatting from there will not work either seeing as it has no size. when clicked on, it asks me to insert a disk drive. i have tried some different formatting and usb recovery utility's, but none have worked. i am not interested in a data recovery. i am only trying to recover the size back so i can then format and use the flash drive once again. it also has a MGR partition on it.

THIS IS the first time ive had to post on a forum and i would be greatly appreciate any help i can get, and a solution if possible... :whistling:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Usb Flash Drive: 0gb, Please insert disk, Cannot format or see in disk mgmt*

Flash drives are notoriously Volatile and known to failure. Chances are great this device has failed and needs to be replaced. 
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type the command 
*Diskpart *and press enter
At the* Diskpart> *prompt type *list dis*k and press enter. This should list all of the Mass Storage drives on the computer by Drive #, size and if they are Online. If your Flash Drive is listed then type *select disk *and add the disks *#* (eg) *Select Disk 4* it should say the disk is selected. 
Now type *Clean*, this will wipe the drive, so be sure to select the correct one. 
Now type* list disk *again, it should say the drive is online and the size. Now it should be listed in *Disk Management *as *Unallocated Space*, here you can Right click the drive and choose new *Simple Volume*, and format it. If this doesn't work, the drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## PATrich (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Usb Flash Drive: 0gb, Please insert disk, Cannot format or see in disk mgmt*

Yeah i did try all of that in CMD with administrative privileges, and it would not allow me to clean or format the disk, but thank you for your verification. that drive was only a month old before failing me, sucks that's just money down the drain.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can request an *RMA* (Return Merchandise Authorization) from *PNY* and return your drive for a free replacement: PNY


----------

